# Paraphalaenopsis labukensis



## AquaGem (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice!! I recently acquired one of these.

This looks like a young one.


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 27, 2011)

Rick said:


> Very nice!! I recently acquired one of these.
> 
> This looks like a young one.



Nope.. old one.. very mature plant.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2011)

AquaGem said:


> Nope.. old one.. very mature plant.



How old?


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 27, 2011)

Rick said:


> How old?



As old as you? hahaha


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice! 
I like the Paraphals and have them too, but much younger , still waiting for blooming size. I will show them your pics, maybe that helps to encourage them
Best regards, Gina


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 27, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> Very nice!
> I like the Paraphals and have them too, but much younger , still waiting for blooming size. I will show them your pics, maybe that helps to encourage them
> Best regards, Gina



I normally just tell them I will send them into the mulch pile if thye don't flower... hahaha


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 27, 2011)

That´s too severe, can´t do that, and your plants look like getting love and tender care, over years, isn´t it???


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2011)

AquaGem said:


> As old as you? hahaha



That's pretty dang old young'noke:oke:

I didn't see all the dust and cobwebs on this plant!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 27, 2011)

If that is THAT old.... then how old is this one?


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2011)

WAAHHOOOOO:drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful twisted petals!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2011)

This one really catches my eye!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2011)

Great blooms, hard to grow Imo (killed already 2) !!! Jean


----------



## Roth (Nov 28, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Great blooms, hard to grow Imo (killed already 2) !!! Jean



Grow it like a phal, in POTS ( In Malaysia or Singapore they can grow more or less OK mounted, but the best ones are grown in pots with media). The species I have seen in Sabah was on dead trees for some of them, and on the rocks for most of them, always very wet at their roots. They become really big quickly if they are well shaded. Like dimorphorchis ( that looks like a vanda), the plants look actually the opposite of the conditions they like. Terete leaves means for us dry and sunny, where that's the opposite, and the dimorphorchis look like vanda and baskets, where they are terrestrial and love shade to grow to impressive sizes. 

Try it again, there are seedlings in Europe and sometimes imports as well.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> If that is THAT old.... then how old is this one?


Touche!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2011)

Roth said:


> Grow it like a phal, in POTS ( In Malaysia or Singapore they can grow more or less OK mounted, but the best ones are grown in pots with media). The species I have seen in Sabah was on dead trees for some of them, and on the rocks for most of them, always very wet at their roots. They become really big quickly if they are well shaded. Like dimorphorchis ( that looks like a vanda), the plants look actually the opposite of the conditions they like.* Terete leaves means for us dry and sunny*, where that's the opposite, and the dimorphorchis look like vanda and baskets, where they are terrestrial and love shade to grow to impressive sizes.
> 
> Try it again, there are seedlings in Europe and sometimes imports as well.



maybe my problem  !!! thanks a lot Xavier!!!

Jean


----------

